# How to get kicked out of Wendys



## Cryozombie (Jul 6, 2008)

Or maybe just "Zombie, you are an *******"

Step One.  Decide the manager is cute.

Step Two.  Look at your order when she hands it to you and say "Somthings missing from my order"

Step Three.  When she asks what, say "Your Phone Number"  when she responds "Excuse me? I'm married" proceed to

Step Four. Reply: "Oh so you better make it your Cell Number"

And the title of the thread says the rest.  Hey you can't fault me for trying.


----------



## Nolerama (Jul 6, 2008)

Smooth.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 6, 2008)

My wife likes to give guys that ask for her cell number MY cell number.  Makes for fun conversations.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 6, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh geez I do that all the time. When the mood strikes me then I'll flirt openly with an attractive store/restaurant employee/employer just to make them feel good about themselves. Lots of women love that. If they sense that you're not SERIOUSLY trying to hit on them then they get all aflutter and just glow on the inside because someone is saying "I think you're attractive" and it isn't their husbands (whom invariably may not have said something akin to that in a long while... "I love you" sure). 
I haven't been kicked out yet. 
Now if I panted a bit and started rubbing my nether regions and stared at the manager's chest and said: "Hey baby lets grab a hotel room down the road where we can wreck the place with our lovemaking"... I think *that'd* get ya thrown out... and thrown in... to a squad car.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 6, 2008)

:lol: at *Caver*'s Vic Reeves impersonation in his last paragraph above.  Fully concur on the 'feel good' affect of flirting too.

I reckon *Cryo*'s snappy lines should've earned him better credit than getting kicked out tho'.  Sense of humour failure somewhere along the line perhaps?


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 6, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> Step Four. Reply: "Oh so you better make it your Cell Number"
> 
> And the title of the thread says the rest.  Hey you can't fault me for trying.


That's a sure sign that you're old enough to be desperate ... that or charming. Too bad she was happily married.  Keep trying - might find one who won't kick you out.


theletch1 said:


> My wife likes to give guys that ask for her cell number MY cell number.  Makes for fun conversations.


:rofl::lfao:  I wanna party with you guys!


MA-Caver said:


> Oh geez I do that all the time. When the mood strikes me then I'll flirt openly with an attractive store/restaurant employee/employer just to make them feel good about themselves. Lots of women love that. If they sense that you're not SERIOUSLY trying to hit on them then they get all aflutter and just glow on the inside because someone is saying "I think you're attractive" *and it isn't their husbands (whom invariably may not have said something akin to that in a long while.*.. "I love you" sure).


I'd say you have no idea how true that is, but ... well, clearly you do.


> I haven't been kicked out yet.


Well duh. They kick you out, they lose the compliments. 


> Now if I panted a bit and started rubbing my nether regions and stared at the manager's chest and said: "Hey baby lets grab a hotel room down the road where we can wreck the place with our lovemaking"... I think *that'd* get ya thrown out... and thrown in... to a squad car.


Uh ... I think you're supposed to save that for after the 1st anniversary. :uhyeah:


Sukerkin said:


> I reckon *Cryo*'s snappy lines should've earned him better credit than getting kicked out tho'.  Sense of humour failure somewhere along the line perhaps?


For real!  Some women are too sensitive, I think.  Ladies ... these kinds of things go away much sooner than we're ready for, believe me.  Loosen up and have a brownie.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 6, 2008)

Well at least you got kicked out for a better reason than I got kicked out of McDonalds for.

Apparently they dont like it if you stand in line eating an order of spare ribs from a local Chinese takeout place... And all I wanted was a drink


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 6, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well at least you got kicked out for a better reason than I got kicked out of McDonalds for.
> 
> Apparently they don&#8217;t like it if you stand in line eating an order of spare ribs from a local Chinese takeout place... And all I wanted was a drink


Hell, I'd given you a drink ... for a _spare_-rib.... :lol:



shesulsa said:


> > Originally Posted by *MA-Caver*
> > Oh geez I do that all the time. When the mood strikes me then I'll flirt openly with an attractive store/restaurant employee/employer just to make them feel good about themselves. Lots of women love that. If they sense that you're not SERIOUSLY trying to hit on them then they get all aflutter and just glow on the inside because someone is saying "I think you're attractive" and it isn't their husbands (whom invariably may not have said something akin to that in a long while... "I love you" sure).
> 
> 
> I'd say you have no idea how true that is, but ... well, clearly you do.


Well if that's true then how come I'm not marriaged? Huh?



shesulsa said:


> MA-Caver said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that right along with the husband getting out of the shower naked and turning to the wife, shaking his hips and saying "Woo-woo!" ??


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 6, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Well if that's true then how come I'm not marriaged? Huh??


 
Cuz you look like the Geico Caveman wearing a helmet... oh wait... thats just your avatar...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 6, 2008)

Helicopter Helicopter Helicopter!
---Rodney Carrington.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 6, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> Cuz you look like the Geico Caveman wearing a helmet... oh wait... thats just your avatar...


Nooo, that's ... that's me. :lfao:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 7, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> Or maybe just "Zombie, you are an *******"
> 
> Step One. Decide the manager is cute.
> 
> ...


My friend would always include the girl on the speaker, "on a bun" as part of his order. LOL
Sean


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 7, 2008)

Touch Of Death said:


> My friend would always include the girl on the speaker, "on a bun" as part of his order. LOL
> Sean


 
No matter how she looks?


----------

